# Elapid bites



## ozstriker (Jan 15, 2011)

Gday all, I am interested to hear stories from people that have been tagged by a ven and what it was like, i dont want this thread to become a safety message about how its irresponsible to get bitten or people glorifying it (no hero stories), i am just genuinly interested in peoples experience from being bitten.

I know a few stories from sssnakeman069 off youtube has some interesting stories from being bitten.

---------- Post added 15-Jan-11 at 05:40 PM ----------

out of the 112 views of this thread not one single person has been tagged by a venomous snake?


----------



## Defective (Jan 16, 2011)

those 112 views probably haven't posted because of the 'conditions' of the thread you've laid out. fair enough too but i guess if you own an elapid then get bitten i wouldn't say it would be all that glorifying, i'd think it would be a uncomfortable or painful experience depending on what you kept. 
why don't you want to hear safety messages?? i only ask because that is part of being an elapid owner i think, is to re-enforce the potential dangers of owning a venomous elapid (yes i know there are safe elapids like curl snakes and whip snakes) 

you have to remember that anyone that owns an elapid must do a handling course so that can have 1yr experience or 20yrs experience and still get bitten.

are you thinking of doing the course??


----------



## gillsy (Jan 16, 2011)

Lambert said:


> you have to remember that anyone that owns an elapid must do a handling course so that can have 1yr experience or 20yrs experience and still get bitten.



Not true, NSW we do not have to do a handling course. However I think our system is still the best. Start with lower ven and work your way up can take 3 years before you even get a red belly.


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 16, 2011)

In tas you fill out a paper of your details and bam you can catch 6 tiger snakes 6 copper heads and 6 white lips no questions asked and no courses STUPID idea IMO


----------



## gavgav (Jan 16, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> In tas you fill out a paper of your details and bam you can catch 6 tiger snakes 6 copper heads and 6 white lips no questions asked and no courses STUPID idea IMO



yet you cant keep a python as a pet down there 
go figure


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 16, 2011)

Eastern brown full envenomation bite check this out ,I put this up a while back .


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 16, 2011)

gavgav said:


> yet you cant keep a python as a pet down there
> go figure


 
They are trying to wipe out Tasmanians.


----------



## Defective (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah they prefer that they keep vens instead of non vens


----------



## eipper (Jan 16, 2011)

whips and curls snakes are far from being safe


----------



## Defective (Jan 16, 2011)

but they are safer than a death adder or eastern brown


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 16, 2011)

Dannyboi said:


> They are trying to wipe out Tasmanians.


 
:lol: Sounds logical to me! 

There are quite a few on this site who have been bitten. It's the old adage of playing with fire. The more you are exposed to vens, the more your chances increase. Considering some of the numbers of vens quite a few keepers on this site actually keep in their collections makes a bite once in a blue moon nothing short of incredible! 

I personally don't feel as if I'm taking my life in my hands when cleaning out enclosures etc as I find the animals I keep are relatively well balanced in their natures. Sure, there is the odd one you have to play it a little safer with, but hey :lol:


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lambert said:


> but they are safer than a death adder or eastern brown



Dead is dead no matter what your bitten by.
You can't help this thread turning into a safety message when you make comments like Whipsnakes being safe, of course somebody is going to enforce the message that they are dangerous and have killed.


----------



## ozstriker (Jan 16, 2011)

thats why i put what i did at the start, theres a lot of ranting on this forum about a lot of stuff safety and its probably well validated, but i just wanted to hear some stories of people getting bitten without the ohs nazis jumping on there high horse, accidents happen, so why not tell a story or two people might actually learn from it. And other than that i find it pretty interesting


----------



## Defective (Jan 16, 2011)

uhmm sorry but im going on the information i read on another thread 'what venomous snakes can i keep'
this post was by hornet


hornet said:


> on your rec licence you can keep any elapid that is not classed as dangerous so your fine to keep things like marsh snakes, curl snakes, whip snakes etc on your rec permit. To keep anything like red belly's, browns, adders etc you will need to upgrade



i never claimed i knew everything about snakes.



steve1 said:


> Dead is dead no matter what your bitten by


i've been bitten by a feral cat and i'm not dead!!! they carry more bactiera than a white tail and i've been bitten by one of them to, im not dead by that. when i was 9 i was bitten by a juvi eastern brown on my stepmums property coz i accidently trod on it and im not dead.

if you read what i said in my first post you'll see that i inquired as to why safety messages weren't to be put up. when i go by what someone else has posted in another thread you can't have a go at me.


----------



## ozstriker (Jan 16, 2011)

redbellybite said:


> Eastern brown full envenomation bite check this out ,I put this up a while back .



thats what im talking about  that was a great story glad everything turned out ok, i didnt realise everything can happen so quickly


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 16, 2011)

ohh yes it can ..he still hasnt been given the all clear by the specialist yet, goes back at the end of March ...


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not having a go at you Lambert and I didn't accuse you of being a "know it all" just saying that these snakes should be considered potentially dangerous, in most cases not deadly but still medically significant effects.

Also sounds like you have something to add to this thread Re your own snake bite


----------



## Defective (Jan 16, 2011)

i don't remember anything from it because snake venom and epilepsy doesn't mix real well, i blacked out about 2mins after being bitten.


----------



## cleobhp (Jan 16, 2011)

*snake bite*

I have been bitten by a small RBB, the most pain I have ever been in, I admit it was my own fault, I just lost concentration when pulling him out of his box to clean him out. You learn from your mistakes.


----------



## eipper (Jan 16, 2011)

Lambert,

Bites from neonate Pseudonaja have killed people.....

I could careless what some wildlife departments regard as deadly and dangerous or what they don't....

people react differently to venom, the bite can have no, little or large amount of venom injected, in some species, toxicity is varied across their range, the reason for the bite, the fang length and even the snakes temperature can all play a part in the apparent danger factor of a bite.

Be careful when you selectively quote other posts you missed part of what was said.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Radar (Jan 16, 2011)

I personally have not been bitten, however my father was bitten about 10 years ago by an unknown sp while walking the dog in bushland. He didn't know he had been bitten until many days later. He collapsed at work 14 hours after the bite, and with a family history of heart attack and stroke this is how it was treated. After running a few tests, finding blood spots on the sheets and puncture marks in his calf that continued to bleed without clotting and spending 4 days in hospital with chest pain, muscle cramps and aches, and burning sensations that moved throughout his body, they worked out it had been a snakebite. He remembers feeling it, but not even looking down as he thought it was just thorns from the low chinee apple shrub he was walking past. He still has hot waves, chest pains and temporary loss of sensation and taste occasionally as a result of that bite, although they are less frequent now days.


----------



## tigerbudgie (Jan 16, 2011)

i've never been bitten but when i was a kid we had a 6ft taipan in the yard not 10ft from me. the only reason we knew it was there was it was in the middle of a showdown with the neighbours cat. the best encounter i've had was at my dads i was clearing out his peachfaces from one aviary to another. i bumped the hollowed out log on the ground and a 4ft RBB came out all fired up i've never said **** so many times in my life stuck in a cage 6x4ft with and angry snake i whacked my head getting out of there haha.


----------



## whyme (Jan 16, 2011)

I've been hit once by one of my Rbbs. Sat down, **** bricks for a minute, and then got the missus to take me to hospital. Did a wipe, jab,etc, but it was only a fright bite. Now I'm really, REALLY, careful. Still love my Rbbs though!


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 16, 2011)

Here's an elapid bite for ya! This poor guy was being chewn on by a much larger snake before it's "rescue" (sorry, couldn't resist)!


----------



## spotlight (Jan 19, 2011)

ive kept venemous snakes for many years and ive never been bitten, i also remove problem snakes mostly venomous from the wild and collected and held them for venom collection with not even one close call. the reason is i never show off when im handling them and i only handle them when its needed.
i enjoy keeping my vens more then keeping my pythons WHY??? I JUST DO!!!!.
Every hobby has its danger but until we really look we never see it right away, if you dont like vens dont keep them.
and yes saying curls and brown tree snakes are not dangerous is not a wise thing to say because as we all know there are alot of people out there who can die from a single bee sting, and a bite from a curl or a brown tree can do the same thing to alot of keepers out there with out them even knowing it until its to late


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 25, 2011)

A mate of mine died due to complications from a little whip snake bite. Anaphylaxis is no joke, and the worst bit is it doesn't take an awful lot to set yourself up for it and then trigger it off. Any form of venom can spell trouble in my books. He once told me he'd nearly died from a previous bite from one of these snakes, and until the last outcome, I thought he was pulling my leg! How wrong I was.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I got bitten twice by a Yellow Faced WhipSnake a few weeks ago I stupidly tried to pin it. It was as painfull as a bee sting but more spread out. Both my arms where swollen and did not want to move. I had trouble typing on the computer for a few days.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 25, 2011)

here we go, nausea, shortness of breath, blurred vision, loss of awareness of surroundings. difficulty in focusing on a thought, need to crap, need to pee, cant pee but you know eventually your going to crap in your pants(at least you are focusing on something), vomiting, cant focus, cant stand up, sound is distorted, overall weakness. 
Oh forgot about the pain in your joints, the headache and the bleeding.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been bitten by a whip snake, slight swealling like you would from a mozzie bite,

Nothing from a few good bites from a BTS, yet a friend if he's bitten gets a fair reaction, and that has gradually gottern worse with each bite.


----------



## bigfella77 (Feb 18, 2011)

Never been hit by a snake, but did get bitten on the foot by a Trap Door spider. Taking a drunken wizz on the lawn at night and bang... instant horrendous pain like an iron post being driven through my foot. My foot swelled up three times its normal size and i suffered regular bouts of dizziness and vomiting, cold sweats and hot flushes for about three days. Not a lot of fun.


----------



## AshMan (Feb 18, 2011)

there are no "safe" elapids in my opinion. the problem is allergic reaction. i have never owned any vens as im only 16 but as soon as im old enough i cant wait  but yeah, the problem is, you cant be sure if your allergic or not until your bitten and then its too late.


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 19, 2011)

dry bite from a Northern Death adder, recieved anti-venom and spent a week in the PA hospital as a result.


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 19, 2011)

Why did you receive antivenene for a dry bite?


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 19, 2011)

Echiopsis said:


> Why did you receive antivenene for a dry bite?


 
^ This.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 19, 2011)

-Peter said:


> here we go, nausea, shortness of breath, blurred vision, loss of awareness of surroundings. difficulty in focusing on a thought, need to crap, need to pee, cant pee but you know eventually your going to crap in your pants(at least you are focusing on something), vomiting, cant focus, cant stand up, sound is distorted, overall weakness.
> Oh forgot about the pain in your joints, the headache and the bleeding.


 
Sounds a little bit like fight-or-flight.


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 19, 2011)

Ask the doctors it was their call not mine. And yes it was deadly error on their part, then again it was a deadly error on my part for getting bitten in the first place.


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 19, 2011)

Dropped half a brown on my hand and noticed a spot of blood. I thought i was all good but i told my boss what had happened just incase i khaked it and she dragged my off to hospital. 8 hours later they told me i was all good.

Posing for the photo.


----------



## Klaery (Feb 19, 2011)

I have been bitten by a yellow face whip snake (multiple times) and a white crown snake. Neither had any effect but as others have said if a venom is involved there can be any number of complications.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/embarrassment-30622/

After posting that APS had a sever malfunction and lost the thread images. They are reposted @ http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/bite-pics-95012/


----------

